# what 22 mag bullet would be good 4 yotes



## 597_hunter (Nov 3, 2007)

i have a ruger 22 mag and i just wanted to know what bullet is reasonable at 100 yards for coyotes


----------



## savage 243 (Nov 25, 2007)

Velocity 
22 WMR, 30 grain TNT = 
Muzzle Velocity 2200 fps, 
1720 fps at 50 yards, 
*1340 fps at 100 yards,* 
1080 fps at 150 yards.

.22 WMR, 40 grain JHP = 
Muzzle Velocity 1910 fps, 
1610 fps at 50 yards,
*1350 fps at 100 yards.*

Energy
.22 WMR, 30 grain TNT = 
Muzzle Energy 325 ft. lbs., 
200 ft. lbs. at 50 yards,
* 120 ft. lbs. at 100 yards, *
80 ft. lbs. at 150 yards.

.22 WMR, 40 grain JHP = 
ME 324 ft. lbs., 
230 ft. lbs. at 50 yards,
*162 ft. lbs. at 100 yards.*

I'd say bring Dogs in closer (if possible) or make sure you hit them in the heart or head. 
good luck


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

40grain jacketed hollow points


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd say the 40 grain JHP's. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## blong (Mar 1, 2007)

If you truly have the self disapline to shoot 100yds or less my 1st choice would be Fedral 50 gr.jhp.Second choise CCI 40gr.Maxi mags.This is a minimum cal.for yotes under 100yds.with good shot placement.I would suggest moving up to a 223 as soon as possible,if allowed in your area.
iblong.


----------

